# Getting to CWM/Download mode with broken sound controls



## enphenate (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have managed to break my sound buttons on my phone and cant seem to find any way to get to CWM/Download mode.

I am on completely stock FP1 no roms, no root as I reverted from Eclipse to stock so I can replace the phone via Verizon but they only let me go through insurance so im going to hold on to the phone for a little bit longer.

Is there any possible way to enter ODIN through my phone in its current state? I know through Eclipse my only way was on the shutdown controls but now on stock i have no option to get to it.

I would appreciate some help! 
Thx


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Enable USB debugging and then use adb. The command for download mode/Odin is

```
adb reboot download
```
For recovery/CWM

```
adb reboot recovery
```
However, if you are on stock FP1, you won't have CWM anymore.


----------

